# reposting prayer shawl picture with pattern



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Friends

Thanks for your kinds words regarding the prayer shawl I posted. Given the number of requests for the pattern, I am reposting with pics and directions. 

Size 19 needles (14" length)
Use three strands of yarn. This was completed using Red Heart holiday, Red Heart Super Soft, and Impeccable Big! Solids. Don't worry about gauge. It's a lacy pattern, so it s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-s easily.

CO 36 sts.
Rows 1-6: Knit all rows to complete three garter stitch ridges.
The next rows complete the stockinette portion.
Rows 7, 9, 11, 13, 15 (wrong side): purl all stitches
Rows 8, 10, 12, 14, 16 (right side); knit all stitches
Row 17 (wrong side) starts the pattern
K1, *(y/o, K2 tog)*, ending the row with K1
Repeat row 17 until you reach your desired length.
Repeat rows 1- 16 for the other end of the fabric and bind off. Add fringe if desired.

NOTE: This pattern comes out of my head and I don't usually write things down, so please know it was processed to be as flaw-free as possible.

Louis


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very lovely. I must have missed the first post. Thank you for reposting and giving us the pattern too.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

You are so welcome. I forgot to include the prayer that goes along with the completed shawl.
The Knitters Prayer
May this shawl be for you a sign of Gods loving, healing presence.
May it warm when you are weary; may it surround you with encouragement when you are discouraged. 
May it assure you of Gods care and comfort when you and your loved ones are troubled. 
May it remind you that you are always safe in the arms of Jesus, and that you are surrounded by the prayers of others. 

Louis


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u so much for that! Ur Shawl is awesome !!!! Again thank u for shareing


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh how lovely! At last, a shawl I can make quickly and easily that is both cosy and attractive. I love the prayer too. I shall be making this one, thanks so much for posting the pattern. Bless ya!


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Louis, and thanks for the prayer that goes along with it. I am starting on one today for a very dear friend that will love it as much as I love making it for her.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the instructions and the prayer to go with it. The shawl is beautiful! I'm sure anyone that receives one will love it.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the prayer shawl (though not sure what makes it a 'prayer' shawl so would really like to know) but I don't understand row 17, though I love the effect. What does 'y/o' mean in K1 *(y/o, k2 tog). Please be very detailed in your reply cos I always avoid patterns where the yarn had to go somewhere to make an extra stitch (I think) cos I never understand this instruction. I've always felt too silly to ask but you are always so nice to people I feel it's time to start asking!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Louis, thank you so much for posting your pattern. I love the prayer shawl and the prayer that goes with it. May God bless you abundantly.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this, I love a quick and easy pattern especially when it looks as nice as this.


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern and picture. Its beautiful work going to try this


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Love the prayer shawl (though not sure what makes it a 'prayer' shawl so would really like to know) but I don't understand row 17, though I love the effect. What does 'y/o' mean in K1 *(y/o, k2 tog). Please be very detailed in your reply cos I always avoid patterns where the yarn had to go somewhere to make an extra stitch (I think) cos I never understand this instruction. I've always felt too silly to ask but you are always so nice to people I feel it's time to start asking!


Hi Lynda

you are right that a y/o makes a stitch and when used with the k2 tog creates the holey pattern. How I do it is:

knit the first stitch then bring the yarn to the front of the work between the 2 needles, then insert the right hand needle up through the next 2 stitches and take the yarn over the righthand needle and knit the 2 stitches together off the left hand needle. you should then have just the loop you created with the yarn over on the right hand needle ready to repeat the action again.

I hope that helps though I'm not that good at writing instructions. There is a u tube help here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI4rbwC3dqI that may be of use.

Chris


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Chris, that makes perfect sense and I can picture it clearly. I can't wait to try it as the shawl is so beautiful and I won't be so afraid of the instruction in future.

Lynda


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

chicquette said:


> Friends
> 
> Thanks for your kinds words regarding the prayer shawl I posted. Given the number of requests for the pattern, I am reposting with pics and directions.
> 
> ...


Wow! I love making prayer shawls & will give this one a try. Only thing is, I have NEVER used such large needles. I have about every size there is, but never used anything over a 10 yet!

Now to find some yarn!

Thanks for the pattern & the prayer.

Cindy


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this. I belong to a group of knitters at church that make prayer shawls and layettes for "World Relief". I can't wait to make one of these shawls and give to a church member who's not feeling well.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is very beautiful. I so admire people who can make up patterns out of their head.


----------



## janetnva (Sep 5, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Love the prayer shawl (though not sure what makes it a 'prayer' shawl so would really like to know) but I don't understand row 17, though I love the effect. What does 'y/o' mean in K1 *(y/o, k2 tog). Please be very detailed in your reply cos I always avoid patterns where the yarn had to go somewhere to make an extra stitch (I think) cos I never understand this instruction. I've always felt too silly to ask but you are always so nice to people I feel it's time to start asking!


Dear Lynda,
I don't know how others would explain a prayer shawl, but for me, the making of one is a rhythmic repetative way to be mindful of another's need and to hold that one up to God's healing heart. I usually find a breath prayer, a few silent words, that match the rhythm of the pattern. Sometimes it is an image. If I know who is getting the shawl, I think "Your child, Name". 
Hope this helps. Peace


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

It's very nice!
kat


----------



## kvarosi (Jun 23, 2011)

May I ask how many skeins of yarn total did you use? Or how many yards per skein as you said you used 3 strands? Want to buy enough of the same color lot to safely reproduce this item. It's beautiful.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Just lovely,,and using neutral colors a man could even wear this. We have a prayer shawl ministry at our church.. Most of the women quilt but we knitters and a couple crochet keep the blankets for the homeless (have many here in Phx) stocked up. I wanted to do a shawl for one our ladies that is seriously ill with leukemia... this will be perfect. You didn't mention what size needle you use.. Blessings and thanks for the prayer as well. Cathy


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, for your kindness in sharing this pattern .... !


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

May God bless you for your skill, generosity, talent, and sharing.

Thank you!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely and looks like it will knit up quickly. Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you so much...can't wait to start it.


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

Reading all the replies to your post, with the pic and patterns for the truly delicious prayer shawl, I am in awe of the fact that all over the world busy fingers will be making and remaking this beautiful shawl, and I'm one of them. I love it, thank you!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh so pretty. Thanks for sharing the pattern. I think I'll use it for my next prayer shawl.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity, the pattern is beautiful as is the prayer. God Bless


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the prayer shawl pattern..Jeanie


----------



## Neela (Sep 28, 2011)

This is beautiful, & so simple! Can I try it with a single strand? have never knitted with multiple ones before!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

did you only use 1 skien of each yarn to make this shawl?


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

could you tell me how do you make the fringes please? I finished aplain shawl with in between stitches of pi,kn second row i purl where there was a k. doe 6 rows. Looks nice but I have no idea how to do fringes. Thanks YasminaB


----------



## tuffy105 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to try. I love working with the bigger needles. I treated myself to rosewood needles and will use them. I am sharing with the ladies at my church who knit. I bet this takes no time at all to knit up.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern I'm knitting it for one of my coworkers who just found out she has cancer. I hope she likes it,I know I do,Thanks again<3


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

For this shawl, I used 1 skein Loops & Threads Impeccable Big! Solids , 2 skeins Red Heart Holiday, and 1 skein Red Heart Super Soft to complete the shawl in the photos. I only used about half of the second skein of Red Heart Holiday. Hope that helps.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

I used 1 skein Loops & Threads Impeccable Big! Solids , 2 skeins Red Heart Holiday, and 1 skein Red Heart Super Soft to complete the shawl in the photos. (I only used half of the second skein of Red Heart Holdiay). Hope this helps clarify!

Louis


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

tuffy105 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to try. I love working with the bigger needles. I treated myself to rosewood needles and will use them. I am sharing with the ladies at my church who knit. I bet this takes no time at all to knit up.


I'm including another pattern I have used frequently. You can make it almost afghan sized or narrower for a prayer shawl. Check and see if this pattern would be of interest to your friends who knit.

Louis


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

chicquette said:


> tuffy105 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to try. I love working with the bigger needles. I treated myself to rosewood needles and will use them. I am sharing with the ladies at my church who knit. I bet this takes no time at all to knit up.
> ...


I don't know if anyone else had this problem, but I can't open file in publisher. can you resend as a pdf file? Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work with us.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> chicquette said:
> 
> 
> > tuffy105 said:
> ...


Me, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

On the first pattern, if you just repeat the first 16 rows in order ... you end up with the garter ridges being done first and the stockinette part last. I think you mean to repeat them in reverse order.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

chicquette said:


> tuffy105 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for sharing. I can't wait to try. I love working with the bigger needles. I treated myself to rosewood needles and will use them. I am sharing with the ladies at my church who knit. I bet this takes no time at all to knit up.
> ...


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Haven't tried this with one strand. It might work if you used a thick and chunky yarn. Give the pattern a test gauge and see how it looks. Don't be intimidated by three strands---it is a breeze and so fun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Got it! Thank you.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I love these patterns. I tend to avoid large projects but this is one I could complete in a reasonable time.

Thank you so much for sharing both patterns. (and thanks for including the WOrd version.) (((hugs)))


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH lOUIS THIS IS A KEEPER FOR Me. YasminaB


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern I am going to make this for a newly diagnosed friend with breast cancer.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mad this prayer shawl too but there is one small mistake in the pattern. The six row of garter st. is only on 1 end of the pattern.Should it also be on the other?


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not mad made and thanks for the pattern


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is so pretty, how much yarn does it take. Did I miss that part somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful pattern but how heavy is it when finished?? I want to make one for a friend with cancer but do not went it to be overwhelming.


----------



## chicquette (Dec 25, 2011)

Given how lacy the stitch is in the main body, the shawl is rather light. I think your friend would be very comfortable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a lovely prayer to go with the knitting!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Is this a bulky weight yarn and could you use 2 strands of worsted for this pattern. I suppose it is flexible


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I would imagine you could lighten it up by using various weights IE: Worsted and chunky or even sport and worsted. Might be necessary to swatch if using lighter weights to determine if a few more stitches need to be cast on. 

Thanks for the pattern I've bee looking for something similar.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the open stitch work on this. I may give it a whirl. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!! I will bookmark, as this will be good to use up some of my stash. Thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ilashdesigns (May 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for this! I will be trying it!


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

I have received two prayer shawls while having cancer treatments and did not receive a prayer poem with them so thank you for posting one.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Louis for this lovely pattern.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Louis for this lovely pattern. :thumbup:


----------

